

Ask HN: How long do you support iOS4 before moving to iOS5? - mbesto

I understand iOS upgrade adoption is quite high, but how long do you wait? Do you force users to upgrade?
======
RyanCumley
Personally, I pay much more attention to what is being deprecated, and plan my
upgrades with that trailing horizon in mind.

Forget about if the newest release of a class is easier for me (the developer)
to use, if it doesn't deliver a significant performance advantage to my end
user, I ignore the new features and stick with the oldest version still
supported.

Obviously I couldn't do that with an entirely new functionality like iCloud,
but for something like MPMoviePlayerController? Forget about it.

I know it can get annoying to check the iOS version before every method call,
but well designed code can minimize this greatly.

Personally I'll be supporting iOS 4 until a good bit of the stuff I use in it
is deprecated by Apple.

